# Thick cut venison jerky



## kiskahead (Nov 25, 2006)

I cut up a hind leg from one of the deer I shot this archery season, originally I was just going to make another batch of my tradtional recipe jerky, instead I decided to make more of a kippered steak kinda thing, I did thick cut (1/2") and used teriaki sauce, ground coriander, garam masala(middle eastern spices) brown sugar, morton tender quick, and my favorite seasoning-Konriko creole seasoning. I'm going to let it sit overnight and put it in my little chief tomorrow, I figure about 4-6 hours then into the dehydrator just to get the texture I want. I'll let you know how it turns out. 
If anyone wants to try my regular recipe it is:
5 lbs beef or venison cut thin
1/2 C brown sugar
1 C soy sauce
2 tbls liquid smoke(if you are using a dehydrator) 
liberal application of Konriko brand creole seasoning(found in most grocery stores.
pour everything on the meat, mix to coat, store overnight or 24 hours in a glass dish(or stainless steel bowl)
don't rinse, put wet meat on smoker racks or dehydrator racks, sprinkle with more Konriko seasoning, smoke until texture/flavor desired, or dry in dehydrator. 
I think you'll like this recipe. I've been using it for years.


----------



## kiskahead (Nov 27, 2006)

For anyone who may be interested, the venison was a sucess, taste is alot like ham, I went 6 hours in the smoker, and about 2 in the oven at 200 degrees to finish. I'll do this one again.


----------



## cheech (Dec 3, 2006)

Supposed to get some meat that some friends would like to have jerky made out of it. I do not have a jerky recipe so I will give this a try. Thanks for sharing the recipe


----------

